# Reveal!  My new Mulberry micro bayswater.



## heytheredelilah

My new micro bayswater in light antique blue next to my mini in clay.   It’s so cute!   I’m really impressed with how beautiful the color is and the quality of the leather.  It was a great deal also!


----------



## Katinahat

Yumslan said:


> My new micro bayswater in light antique blue next to my mini in clay.   It’s so cute!   I’m really impressed with how beautiful the color is and the quality of the leather.  It was a great deal also!
> View attachment 4671738
> View attachment 4671742


Lovely bag and colour choice! You know the style and came back again so I’m sure you’ll really enjoy carrying it. Fabulous photos too.


----------



## heytheredelilah

Katinahat said:


> Lovely bag and colour choice! You know the style and came back again so I’m sure you’ll really enjoy carrying it. Fabulous photos too.


Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

What a gorgeous color!  So, so beautiful, and the Clay one too! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## leechiyong

Beautiful choice!  Enjoy!


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Both gorgeous! Congratulations on two beauties!


----------



## Donzie

I’ve just bought myself a red one of these (Still awaiting it’s arrival). I hope you are enjoying your micro bayswater and not finding it too small. I think they are the cutest thing.


----------



## heytheredelilah

I love this bag!  It’s sitting on my shelf looking pretty for now since there is nowhere to go.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jaskg144

There are sooo many micro Bayswaters in the sale! Do you like yours? I'm thinking of getting one!


----------



## windnocturne

Hello! I am considering buying a pre loved version of the micro zipped bays in light antique blue (love the photos by @heytheredelilah, could anyone tell me how yours has held up so far? Any cons to the bag? Unfortunately there’s no way I can try one out in store anymore since it’s been discontinued… thanks


----------



## windnocturne

Update: I got it in the end and absolutely love the shade and the colour


----------



## Luv2Shop1

windnocturne said:


> Update: I got it in the end and absolutely love the shade and the colour


I love the Bayswater! 

What color did you buy? Is it a micro or a mini?

Congrats!


----------



## windnocturne

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love the Bayswater!
> 
> What color did you buy? Is it a micro or a mini?
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you! This is the micro zipped bayswater, in light antique blue I believe. The seller said it was cloud (I would have loved cloud too) but after seeing the first photo in this thread by @heytheredelilah I was convinced it’s antique blue, which is such a pretty shade in its own right


----------



## Luv2Shop1

windnocturne said:


> Thank you! This is the micro zipped bayswater, in light antique blue I believe. The seller said it was cloud (I would have loved cloud too) but after seeing the first photo in this thread by @heytheredelilah I was convinced it’s antique blue, which is such a pretty shade in its own right
> View attachment 5630025


It’s beautiful! That color is really lovely.   

Congrats again!


----------

